# Leather Repair



## spikeyl17 (Nov 22, 2007)

Got a massive rip in one of my seats, must have been a bottle cap that done it. Anyone know where I could get it repaired.Need done soon as selling car


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

theres a fella down your part of the world that does it, first class job too. I'll see if i can find his details for you


----------

